# Linie verankern in Java3D



## Backe (13. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

Ich möchte ein LineStripArray in Java3D mit kleinen Kugeln an den Knickpunkten versehen, so das wenn ich die Kugeln im Raum verschiebe (mit Picking) sich das LineStripArray mit ändert.

Ich weiß nicht wie ich das machen soll. Ich bräuchte ja die geänderten Koordinaten der Kugeln um das Array zu ändern.
Oder kann man das im Scenengraph irgendwie so anlegen, dass das automatisch verankert ist (Koordiante Kugel und Koordinate Knickpunkt)

Wäre echt lieb, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Danke schonmal

Backe


----------



## Marco13 (14. Dez 2008)

"Direkt" geht das glaubich nicht.... Müßte aber ggf. auch erstmal rumprobieren .... Man müßte ggf. wissen, wie die Kugelpositionen gespeichert sind. Vielleicht kann man irgendwie "tricksen", so dass die Kugelpositionen die_selben_ Daten sind, wie die, die im LineArray stehen, aber das könnte schwierig werden (es gab früher mal Methoden, um die Koordinaten von Geometriearrays "by Reference" zu setzen, aber ich glaube, die sind inzwischen deprecated)
[/code]


----------



## Backe (15. Dez 2008)

So etwas habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Hatte gehofft, dass es da auch einfachere Lösungen gibt.
Naja, vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein Weg.
Danke erstmal.


----------

